# Cimarron FT results



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Beautiful sunny day here in Oklahoma- high in low eighties with pleasant breezes.

Derby results:

1st Tia/Suzan Caire (*Previously posted as Rudy, Suzan's other dog. I had a brain fart. Sorry)*
2nd  Dealer/Baumer/Edwards
3rd Bishop/Karr
4th Pearl/Wilson

43 back for the Open land blind tomorrow: 1,3,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,15,16,17,18,19,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,30,33,36,38,39,41,43,44,45,46,49,50,51,52,53,55,56,57,58,60,61


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Cimmaron FT results*

windy and miserable today.

amateur 1st series call backs:
2,3,4,10,11,14,16,20,22,24,26,27,30,31,32,34,35,36,46


open dogs for water blind: 1,3,6,7,9,10,15,16,21,22,23,24,25,28,30,33,36,38,41,43,44,45,46,49,50,52,53,55,56,57,58,61


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Cimmaron FT results*

windy and miserable today.

amateur 1st series call backs:
2,3,4,10,11,14,16,20,22,24,26,27,30,31,32,34,35,36,46


open dogs for water blind: 1,3,6,7,9,10,15,16,21,22,23,24,25,28,30,33,36,38,41,43,44,45,46,49,50,52,53,55,56,57,58,61


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Cimmaron FT results*

Qual call backs after land marks/land blind:
4,5,9,13,15,20,23,25,28,29,31


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Tough 1st series in the AM , over 30 dogs going to the water blind in the open :? .


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

*cimarron results*

Does anyone know who all got called back for the water marks in the open?


----------



## James-TX (Jan 27, 2003)

*trial*

Congrats to Larry Bozeman for 2nd place in the AM with Zippers Jayhawk at Carolina "Dena". Way to go!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Here is the limited info. I got. Sorry for the missing info. in advance.......

Open-

1. Garcie- Farmer
2. - Farmer
3. - Schrader
4. - Scrader

Amatuer-

1. Norman- Rosenblum
2. ???
3. ???
4. ???


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Limited Open

First Farmer, Gracie

Second Farmer, Gabby

Third, Schrader, Truman

Fourth, Schader, Boomer

Am

First, Norman, Rosenbloom

Second, Bozeman, Zipper

Third, Nike, Martin

Fourth, Dash, Byrd

Norman only dog that didn't handle except for my Archie the test dog, and that doesn't count!

Qual 

1 Deerskins Absence of Manners Schrader

2 Stanley Piland

3 Colonel Edwards

4 Archbishop Karr

Full info tonight on Entry Express

Thanks to all who came to Woodward, where conditions were NOT miserable on Saturday!

Tim West
President CRC


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tim,

It was finally nice to put a face to a name - nice trial, great grounds, but could of done without the wind.....oh wait that's just another normal day here in CO, too. 

If all works out, I'll be back....

Oh yeah, where in the heck did you get the fliers?? The were NICE!! Kept trying to figure out how I could swipe some for the freezer  while marhsalling. Oh yeah, but talk to Frank, he kept shooting the beaks to off the poor birds, messy, messy! 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks Tim,

Congrats to Pam, Joe and Steve..... You guys are having quite a run of it!!! Hope it continues.

Angie


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Tom Watson said:


> Beautiful sunny day here in Oklahoma- high in low eighties with pleasant breezes.
> 
> Derby results:
> 
> ...


And, for the derby:

RJ Blue Pearl Power / Lex Frazier / Mark Edwards
JAM Wing Magic?s Standpipe Moon ?Piper? / Frank Price  

Side note: Piper?s littermate Reload I?ll Gitum ?Boo? trained and handled by Gene Taylor, nailed the 7 of the marks to go out on the last bird. This was Gene?s first time at the line in a trial or hunt test. Boo is only 14 months old and a marking fool with solid basics.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Club member Mike Loggins provides the birds for us. His drake mallards are as big as lesser Canadian geese. NICE!

A big thanks to our many volunteers who help make this trial possible with a very limited club membership.

Club members Frank Price, Mike Loggins, Gabe Withrow, Gene Taylor and honorary club members Rick Wedel, Steve Schneeberger and volunteer marshalls Doug Grimes, Ed Aycock, Lainee, and who knows else who happened to get stuck with a clip board.

And special thanks to our judges who put on great tests in all kinds of wind from mild to wild.

And lastly, thanks to our contestants who drive long distances from ANYWHERE to see these magnificent trial grounds and run our tests.

Tim West
Outgoing President?
Cimarron Retriever Club


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Tim West
> *Outgoing President?*
> Cimarron Retriever Club


Is Nancy voting you out of office?

SM


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

You ARE perceptive, Shayne.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim West said:


> You ARE perceptive, Shayne.


........... AND good looking. Quite the package.

Glad you guys had a good trial. No matter what the weather was like, Cimarron Fall 03 was the definition of miserable! 107 degrees and a constant dust storm!

SM


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

That day was that everybody remembers! I think the temp's keep getting higher as the story is told, but 108 was the actual temperature with a 40mph wind. Being in a blast furnace was probably the best description of the day. Luckily all the marks in the Open were through spring fed water, and no dogs came close to being overheated.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Yeah, I remember that day well.

In fact, I believe the memory has kept me from returning.

But maybe I need to change that plan and come see you during the fall again Tim.

Always respected how you put forth the effort with a smile on your face. Good man for the game you are.

Just don't forget to leave a wing on those birds. :lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought we made the most of it Ken!

SM


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I thought we made the most of it Ken!
> 
> SM


  

Shayne, I hope most folks know by now that the trial itself is not why we attend, but rather the spirit of it.

The spirit being the Crown. 8)


----------

